# Trouble at Ford



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Ford Explorer Owners Say Their SUVs Are Making Them Sick 
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-ford-explorer-owners-say-suvs-making-them-sick/

Carbon monoxide is suspected to be leaking into the Ford Explorer's cabin.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Ford Explorer Owners Say Their SUVs Are Making Them Sick
> https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-ford-explorer-owners-say-suvs-making-them-sick/
> 
> Carbon monoxide is suspected to be leaking into the Ford Explorer's cabin.


That's a very informative read, thanks for sharing.

What struck me (hard) was how long this has been going on (years), and the scale of the complaints including multiple police departments, multiple lawsuits, multiple investigations, over 100 "goodwill" buybacks from Ford, and the seriousness of the defect and yet what we have been hearing about in the media is how Tesla's have uneven body panel gaps! It defies logic.

Where is the media coverage of this very serious problem and why do they prefer to needle Tesla over minor paint or build issues while remaining completely silent on an issue that impacts more people in a manner that is about 1000 times as serious as a panel gap or slow production ramp?

Carbon monoxide kills brain cells. The cult classic movie, "Repo Man" had a quote that springs to mind:






(Fast forward to 2:11)


----------

